# anyone tried Muscle Max XL



## Coaching (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been on these for about 3 months and I was wondering if anyone else have had the same results as I have. I take in the morning and early afternoon. lots of energy HUGE boost in performance and pump. I really enjoy them. I looked in my GNC at the mall too but couldnt find them i have had to get them online.


----------



## Coaching (Jul 13, 2010)

am i the only one who have tried muscle? i was thinking of combining it with that pink magic


----------



## nni (Jul 13, 2010)

if you cant find the ingredients, then it is a scam. pink magic will also do nothing. you are wasting your money.


----------



## Coaching (Jul 13, 2010)

These are the active elements that that are the key to the exceptional  effectiveness of MuscleMax:

*Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine HCL)* 2.75 mg
*Magnesium (as Magnesium Asparate)* 112.50 mg
*Zinc (as Monomethionine Asparate)* 7.50 mg
*Potassium (as Potassium Asparate)* 2.50 mg

*Herbal Blend**: 180 mg
these are the active ingredients it says.

Buy Muscle Max XLâ???¢ | Get Ripped With Your Muscle Max Free Trial!


----------



## nni (Jul 13, 2010)

Coaching said:


> These are the active elements that that are the key to the exceptional  effectiveness of MuscleMax:
> 
> *Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine HCL)* 2.75 mg
> *Magnesium (as Magnesium Asparate)* 112.50 mg
> ...



that herbal blend better straight steroids otherwise 180mg of unlisted isnt going to do anything.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 13, 2010)

Something tells me that free trial is a scam too.Shameless spaming.


----------



## Coaching (Jul 13, 2010)

thats where i ordered from.  neone have any good supplement combos im on the line with roids but i think i want to stick stricly herbal


----------



## Coaching (Jul 18, 2010)

i found this at a golds gym over in mass. more expensive though lol it tastes alright "orangy"


----------



## maniac (Jul 18, 2010)

> *anyone tried Muscle Max XL*
> I have been on these for about 3 months and I was wondering if anyone  else have had the same results as I have. I take in the morning and  early afternoon. lots of energy HUGE boost in performance and pump. I  really enjoy them. I looked in my GNC at the mall too but couldnt find  them i have had to get them online.


I have tried it, its actually not bad of course they pumped up product to make it look alot better than what it is but hell who dont do that these days ? overall I dont think it was a waste of my money


----------



## snkasyap (Jul 20, 2010)

*Tell me another thing about the Muscle Max XL*


----------



## Coaching (Jul 22, 2010)

um my fathers taking it. i got my gf to try it. I like it but thats my opinion. anyone else trying it?


----------



## Coaching (Jul 25, 2010)

i will be posting results and dosages as i take muscle max. also me and my gf decided we will post picks on our advancment. 

Buy Muscle Max XLâ???¢ | Get Ripped With Your Muscle Max Free Trial!


----------

